# Tufts Security Officer/Boston



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Security Officer - Public Safety, Boston
Institution:
*Tufts University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/09/2019

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Description*

*Department Summary:*

The department exists to support the goals of the university-teaching, research, and patient care-by fostering a safe and secure environment in which members of the Tufts community can learn, work and live.

Whereas safety and security is a responsibility shared by the entire community, the mission is best achieved by applying leadership and our unique expertise to partnerships designed to prevent loss, reduce harm, and solve problems.

To fulfill this mission, the department fosters a culture of prevention through an organizational commitment to the philosophy and principles of community-oriented policing and problem solving (COPPS). The core of the COPPS philosophy is, building long term meaning, meaningful partnerships with community stakeholders, and working collaboratively with them to identify and address problems and their root problems in a joint effort to reduce or prevent crime, disorder, fear of crime, and improve the quality of life.

*Job Summary:*

Under the supervision of the duty supervisor, the Campus Security Officer (CSO) performs various preventative safety, security, and service-related functions, including: access control, building checks, personal safety escorts, unlocks, parking enforcement, other customer service-related duties, and other duties as assigned.

CSO's actively contribute to the DPES mission to provide a safe and secure environment while performing various preventative safety and security services to the community. The CSO, as a clearly identifiable university official, also performs a myriad of customer service functions as the general public often seeks them out for general assistance, sometimes unrelated to the public safety function.

CSO's make important contributions to the department's commitment to the philosophy of prevention through Community Oriented Policing and Problem Solving (COPPS) by:

Providing exceptional customer service, thereby creating a positive image for the department

Enhancing safety and security through vigilance and the delivery of professional security services

Proactively identifying and communicating potential safety and security issues, such as lighting issues, faulty locks, missing public safety signage, hazardous weather-related conditions, etc.

*Qualifications*

*Basic Requirements:*

Ability to tell when something is wrong or is likely to go wrong. It does not involve solving the problem, only recognizing there is a problem.
Ability to listen to and understand information and ideas presented through spoken words and sentences.
Ability to talk to others to convey information effectively.
Ability to provide information to supervisors, co-workers, by telephone or other electronic means, in written form, e-mail, or in person.
Ability to be reliable, responsible, and dependable, and fulfill obligations.
Ability to maintain composure, keeping emotions in check, controlling anger, and avoiding aggressive behavior, even in very difficult situations.
Ability to take care about detail and be thorough in completing work tasks.
Ability to be pleasant with others on the job and displaying a good-natured, cooperative attitude.
Ability to use or learn to use computer and office software in creation of reports or to communicate with others.
Possesses knowledge, skills and abilities as is normally acquired through attainment of a high school diploma or GED.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Possession of a current and valid Massachusetts motor vehicle operator's license with a good driving history.
Ability to successfully complete CPR and First Aid training.
Pass a comprehensive background investigation and drug testing.
_*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*_

_Equal Opportunity Employer - minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._

*Primary Location*: United States-Massachusetts-Boston

*Job*: Public Safety

*Organization*: Public Safety - Boston

*Employee Status*: Regular

*Schedule*: Part-time
*Application Information*
Contact:
Tufts University

Online App. Form:
http://tufts.taleo.net/careersection/ext/jobdetail.ftl?job=19001695&tz=GMT-05:00


----------

